# Black and Decker - Dewalt R1350-A Radial Arm Saw



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

I've searched to see if anyone had already posted info specific to this RAS, but came up blank. So my first question is, does anyone have one of these units. These saws were build in the mid 60's. This is one of many items I now own since my dad's death.

It seems to be in great shape. At this time I've just begun to rebuild the table. I've done lots of internet searches and have found some great info (and yes I'm going to order MR Sawdust's book - How to Master the Radial Arm Saw) In the mean time if anyone has some tips, that would be great. I did find a great pdf http://www.woodcentral.com/bparticles/dewaltrebuild.pdf. This is very good, but a little over my head in some areas and without photos, I've got to guess and what the author is expecting me to do.

I'm just now getting into woodworking so please spell things out for me. At this time, I spend more time looking up woodworking terms then I do using my tools. I'm looking forward to hearing from you.

Harold


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I ran out of room and sold my RAS for $10.


----------



## spindle (Sep 18, 2009)

Harold,

The 1350 is one of the better one's. Here's a good site http://forums.delphiforums.com/n/main.asp?webtag=woodbutcher&nav=messages&start=Start+Reading+%3E%3E&prettyurl=%2Fwoodbutcher%2Fmessages%2F%3Fstart%3DStart%2BReading%2B%253E%253E. I'll just get this out of the way, while you can rip with it cross cuts and miters are were it excels.

Hope this helps.
Greg


----------



## hjt (Oct 22, 2009)

Spindle - thanks for the link. WOW that forum offers a lot - a tad overload!! Seems like everyone suggest Mr Sawdust book for RAS. Guess I'll have to get one.


----------



## woodturner52 (Sep 25, 2012)

Have this RAS. Inherited from my Dad. Used it a lot in my teens. High school wood shop and all. Great for dado work and tenons. Wouldn't trade it for anything. The only thing I had to do was clean out on/off switch. Still works great as in my teens. Use it in my own shop. In the process of replacing table and checking accuracy. Currently reading Mr. Sawdust book finding it invaluable. Only thing is anti-kickback bar is missing. Have to be extra careful when ripping. Haven't found replacement yet. Might have to make one.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Harold, if you want I can e mail you a PDF that's written by the same guy who wrote that first article you linked. Only this one has pics and is a little more thorough with it's details. PM me an email address if you want it.


----------



## TajBuilder (Aug 6, 2008)

Most users agree that the DeWalt radial arm saws began to decline in quality after Black and Decker bought the company in 1960 and I'm not sure I can agree with Harold that the r1350 from around 1967 is one of the better ones. This is one of the first saws that DeWalt made after they changed from the excellent design of the positive miter stops that were used for over 30 years. The spring loaded lever mechanism is harder to align than the old design and I question whether it will hold its alignment like the older saws.

I have the larger T1531 type A from 1968 that has the older style positive miter stops. While it has a better motor, the rest of the saw is not nearly as stout as my 1957 DeWalt GWI that was built when AMF owned the company.

I don't own an r1350 and would be curious to hear Woodturner52's experience after he builds his new table and tunes up the saw.


----------

